#ubuntu-za 2015-12-28
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos wake up! time to let the sheep out! :-P
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hahaha hi superfly and others
<Kilos> sheep are out
<superfly> :-)
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> steeds geen reën nie oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ai! ja inetpro en weer warm vandag
<inetpro> you still have grass for them poor sheep? 
<Kilos> yes plenty
<Kilos> kikuyu is a hardy grass and i water large areas
<Kilos> also the bit of rain we have had has got veldt grass growing
<MaNI> does anybody know an online deeds office search that is capable of searching for sectional title rules? (windeed seemingly can't do this)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> did you find something MaNI 
<Bagheera> morning
<Kilos> aw
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> als nog goed hier dankie Langjan en daar?
<Kilos> nog niks gehoor nie
<Kilos> sug
<Langjan> Hier ook goed dankie, hoe was jou kersfees? Ai!
<Kilos> still
<Langjan> Don't they even reply to your mails? Except for those idiot automatic replies...
<Kilos> yes. only those
<Langjan> Eish! I would throw egg in their eye!
<Kilos> hahaha finding the eye is the tricky part
<Kilos> if i could find that i would throw something bigger than an egg
<Langjan> Yeah, they know how to hide behind black tape
<Langjan> Write them every day, make the letters bigger and bolder every day
<MaNI> Kilos, not not really, I managed to find one place but they want like R800 for it
<MaNI> guess I'll just leave it until next time I head into town and then visit the deeds office myself
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ill do that Langjan 
<Langjan> OK Kilos just checked on you, hope its sorted soon - let me know please. 
<Langjan> Slaap lekker
<Kilos> ty sir, i will let you know as soon as i hear something
<Kilos> dankie oom, goed gaan daar ook
<Langjan> Ok go well my friend
<Langjan> Dankie
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-29
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> Happy happy everything
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos!
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaan dit seun
<nuvolari> 'n laat Geseënde Kersfees oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> selle daar dankie seun
<Kilos> ek gaan aan soos gewoonlik
<nuvolari> ek was stupid
<nuvolari> het verlof gevat tot net voor die nuwe jaar
<nuvolari> nou werk ek die week 3 dae :-/
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> good evening everyone 
 * nuvolari mumbles something about people breaking things and going on leave when stuff is still in a broken state
<nuvolari> oh hi inetpro!
<nuvolari> :'( everything was fine when I left
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<Kilos> thats the way things work nuvolari 
<inetpro> Kilos: eh!
<inetpro> still morning for you sir
<Kilos> dont do anything you can leave for someone else to fix
<Kilos> oh ya  you right, sorry inetpro 
<inetpro> as usual
<Kilos> haha and so cheeky at it too
<inetpro> always
<Kilos> inetpro do you know what a VLN number is on a visa application please
<Kilos> or superfly or anyone else
<inetpro> is that not like the qunique application number?
<inetpro> unique*
<inetpro> as in when u apply you get a VLN number with the application
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> i have no idea inetpro 
<Kilos> thats why im asking
<inetpro> look at your application
<Kilos> ive googled and other peeps have the same problem
<Kilos> nowhere says anything about a VLN number only a reference number
<inetpro> sounds like something you really need to track down asap
<Kilos> one cant even mail them directly, even that is an online function
<Kilos> im gonna try put the ref number in the vln number block
<Kilos> stupid site, you ask for password reset and it doesnt even give that option in the reply mail. just logs you in with email on 2 lines
<superfly> I hear my name? 
<Kilos> superfly do you know what a VLN number is in a visa application please
<Kilos> and where you get it
<Kilos> maybe its not given when you do an online application
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> No. 
<superfly> That's what they call it. That's their name. It's not a standard abbreviation. 
<superfly> Kilos: if you want to know what a vln is, you're going to have to ask them 
<Kilos> im trying ty superfly 
<MaNI> whatever it is it should be on your receipt apparently
<MaNI> "Visa Lodgement Number"
<Kilos> we paid online as well MaNI 
<Kilos> ill ask tara 
<Kilos> ty for that
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  did you find those numbers?
<Kilos> nope tara looking now if she can find the vln on the online receipt
<Kilos> the payment receipt
<Langjan> Oh did they apply from that side?
<Kilos> she paid the cost from her account
<Langjan> ok but did you lodge the application? 
<Kilos> she did most of the typing and stuff for me on the same account
<Kilos> i gave her my particulars and she logged in as me
<Langjan> and you or she must have received confirmation of lodgement - no wonder you hear nothing if you have not been quoting those details.  
<inetpro> exactly my point
<inetpro> hi oom Langjan
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<Langjan> how are you keeping?
<inetpro> warm!
<inetpro> ons kook hier in Gautengeleng
<Langjan> Ja here at Warmbaths also
<Langjan> but not like before Xmas
<inetpro> ou bome begin al vrek van die hitte
<Langjan> Ja dis die hitte en droogte, daars nie meer water in die grond nie...
<inetpro> have a Baldcypress that is like 50 years old turned brown like in Winter
<inetpro> http://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=787
<Langjan> Sjoe! Ek het twee avocado boompies gepanlt. albei dood
<inetpro> and a yellowwood of almost 20 years
<Langjan> The cypress is an exotic swamp dweller, will soon die of no water but the yellowwood, eish! Skade!
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Langjan> Amla is also wilting!
<inetpro> lol
<Langjan> He started wilting in India, should not have played to my mind
<inetpro>  eish! 89/3 ?
<Langjan> Players must be picked on form, not history
<inetpro> yep
<Langjan> Yes he started the collapse, lost his wicket and upset Elgar's concentration
<inetpro> let's hope AB can wake up from his sleep
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<Langjan> AB is wide awake but cannot win matches on his own
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Langjan> Kilos,  did you get those numbers?
<Kilos> nope still looking
<Kilos> i dont member ever seeing the first mail with that info in
<Langjan> I would think it should have been an automatically-generated process via the website when the application was lodged. 
<Langjan> inetpro, while you're here, I have had a prob with my folders. When I try to save a new
<Langjan> inetpro, any suggestions? when I use the "select" and "move to" options to save a document among my existing document folders, the folder list that comes up is shown in what appears to be a random order instead of alphabetical.
<inetpro> Langjan: what application or file manager?
<Langjan> Saving a new doc from Libre Office Writer into "My Documents"
<Langjan> inetpro, saving a Libre Office Writer doc to "My Documents"
<inetpro> sounds like you need to google the libreOffice forums for an answer on that
<Langjan> I have, no joy but will try again. Am trying to emulate the prob, unsuccessful - will have to go when it happens again. Thanks
<inetpro> I would rather use a file manager for managing files though
<inetpro> default file manager in Ubuntu is Nautilus
<inetpro> on KDE that would be Dolphin
<inetpro> but there's many others
<Langjan> Youve lost me now, but I have never been aware of how the docs are managed
<Langjan> Will Nautilus not be automatic for docs in my home folder?
<inetpro> a file is a file is a file
<Langjan> You've lost the old man inetpro 
<inetpro> Nautilus gives you a graphical display of all your system and personal files
<Langjan> Nautilus shows installed and when I click open it shows my docs in home folder, also all the other files
<inetpro> allowing you to move and organise files and folders much more effectively than LibreOffice's file dialog 
<Langjan> I don't know about Libre Office file dialog, only use Libre Office to generate new files
<inetpro> sorting and finding files is much easier in a proper file manager
<Langjan> inetpro, seems to me like file manager is default in Ubuntu 14.04?
<inetpro> 12/29 16:18:43 <inetpro> default file manager in Ubuntu is Nautilus
<Langjan> Thats what I thought
<inetpro> they just call it "file manager" these days
<inetpro> I think
<Langjan> Well I never have a prob managing my files except for this niggle which I am not even sure when it happens, will be on the lookout for it
<inetpro> it's one of those applications that everyone is just expected to magically know how it works these days
<inetpro> in the old days you would find a complete guide for it
<inetpro> some people still prefer something like GNU Midnight Commander (also known as mc, the command used to start it)
<Langjan> I remember peeps referring to nautilus, never knew what it was
<inetpro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Commander
<inetpro> also worth reading is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager
<Langjan> Well I'm confident thats what my system is using - Nautilus. Thanks
<inetpro> on windows you would be using something called the windows explorer, not to be confused with internet explorer
<inetpro> even if those two are very closely linked to each other these days
<inetpro> make that "inseparably linked" to each other
<inetpro> fortunately, generally accepted throughout the Unix community, Unix programs have always been expected to follow the concept of DOTADIW
<inetpro> Do One Thing and Do It Well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i sent the mail to them with the visa ref number in the vln place now to wait up to 3 working days for a reply
<inetpro> why only today oom Kilos?
<inetpro> should have done it at least yesterday
<Kilos> this is the third one
<inetpro> now you'll have to wait until next year
<Kilos> ya should have done it yesterday but one should expect at least some proficiency with visa peeps
<Kilos> they do it all day everyday
<Kilos> i even asked them to check if it hasnt been misplaced or lost
<inetpro> hope they don't get "gatvol" and forget about your application altogether
<Kilos> and to get me the vln number because i hunted all the old mails from them and no vln number anywhere
<Kilos> im the one that should be gatvol
<Kilos> wanted to spend Christmas with my girls
<Kilos> i also reminded them that my last application took 2 years
<inetpro> Kilos: it's called bureaucracy
<Kilos> idiocracy
<inetpro> a form of government, the authority of which is not so much to accomplish anything, but to obstruct accomplishment by anyone else
<Kilos> no wonder the world is in such a state
<Kilos> hahahaha so true that
<inetpro> or administration characterized by excessive red tape and routine
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> its all about money
<Langjan> Should have been done 17 December...
<Kilos> if you have a few mill and want a tourist visa theyll offer an immigration visa
<Kilos> so they have time to work out how to get it out of you
<inetpro> you should have married a rich girl oom Kilos
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> Ja jy kan nie jou familie kies nie maar jy kan jou vrou kies...
<Kilos> but they nag too much because they hold the purse strings
<Kilos> we didnt have a choice even sigh
<Langjan> no you do the nagging, they must just pay
<Kilos> first sight and all was lost
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Well I'm sure it will all be worth the wait Kilos 
<Kilos> if i can get there definitely
<Langjan> Take heart - every day is one day closer
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> serious!
<Kilos> ja man but so is death
<Kilos> ill be a crock in a few years time
<Langjan> Death is an open door to eternity, life eternal given by grace to all who accept it 
<Langjan> Gota go Kilos , will check on you again soon
<Kilos> go well my friend
<Kilos> look after yourself
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Langjan> Thanks you also, wish I could help more, only a pleasure 
<inetpro> wb oom Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> dunno why i dropped out
<Kilos> hi nasanzero 
<nasanzero> hey Kilos
<nasanzero> how you doing ?
<inetpro> come now oom Kilos, how about doing the raindance?
<inetpro> hi nasanzero
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we need more than that
<Kilos> im good ty nasanzero and you?
<nasanzero> hi there inetpro
<nasanzero> i doing fine thanks
<Kilos> inetpro whats with the oom all the time lately
<Kilos> you making me feel old
<inetpro> you are the old oom, not?
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> depends on who is asking i suppose
<Kilos> langjan calls me laatie
<Kilos> laaitie
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> rather hot tonight and 36°c again tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 34° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 33° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 18° C., Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 33° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 20° C., Friday: Clear. High: 33° C., Friday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 19° C., Saturday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 32°
<Maaz> C., Saturday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 18° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 33° C.,…
<Kilos> weather liars give different temps
<nasanzero> i have a question - has anyone tired to run vnc from an android phone to their linux box ?
<Kilos> nuvolari you still here??
<nasanzero> ok i will attempt it and let you how it goes
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> the fly might have but he seems to be busy as usual
<Kilos> he fiddles with everything
<nasanzero> just like me , cant have something and not tinker with it 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro you got some time?
<Kilos> i need someone to report this to youtube-dl
<Kilos> head too sore to work out what they want
<Kilos> they give info
<Kilos> here the command
<Kilos> youtube-dl -f 140 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpkewaEgtVk
<Kilos> i think peeps report error downloads and they fix it
<Kilos> without the switch things i get same error so maybe its the tube blocking something
<Kilos> maybe its just the https sites
<nasanzero> i got it working really simple too
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> you talking about vnc hey?
<nasanzero> i am tying this from my phone
<inetpro> Kilos: what is wrong with that?
<Kilos> i get error report inetpro 
<nasanzero> yes the vnc 
<Kilos> spam
<Kilos> ExtractorError: Could not find JS function u'gr'; please report this issue on https://yt-dl.org/bug . Make sure you are using the latest version; see  https://yt-dl.org/update  on how to update. Be sure to call youtube-dl with the --verbose flag and include its complete output.
<Kilos>  (caused by ExtractorError(u"Could not find JS function u'gr'; please report this issue on https://yt-dl.org/bug . Make sure you are using the latest version; see  https://yt-dl.org/update  on how to update. Be sure to call youtube-dl with the --verbose flag and include its complete output.",)); please report this issue on https://yt-dl.org/bug . Make sure you are using the latest version; see  https://yt-dl.org/update  on how to update. Be sure to 
<Kilos> call youtube-dl with the --verbose flag and include its complete output.
<Kilos> sorry i forgot the pastebin
<Kilos> inetpro  http://bin.snyman.info/zpyyu
<Kilos> i need to crash will try again tomorrow
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<nasanzero> night Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro leave a message with maaz if you get there ty
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro has no data to waste on youtube stuffs
<inetpro> nasanzero: why vnc from Android?
<inetpro> if you can just ssh
<nasanzero> inetpro: just to show off to my friends , its your desktop on your phone , dont see that everyday
<inetpro> not very practical
<nasanzero> its not that bad , i am posting  from the phone 
<inetpro> and?
<nasanzero> its something i wanted to try out 
<inetpro> wait until you see real convergence
<inetpro> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-is-teasing-convergence-coming-soon-497990.shtml
<nasanzero> i am waiting for the ubuntu tablet to get here 
<nasanzero> good night all 
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-30
<Kilos> morning everybody
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> more nuvolari 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> oh and hi to oomKilos as well 
<inetpro> Kilos: you should change your nick to oomKilos 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> then ill have all the hassle of sorting the cloaks and stuffs
<Kilos> better as is , nice and short
<magespawn> hello
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hot and there?
<magespawn> hey, rather, visiting with family in the kruger
<Kilos> no poaching
<Kilos> enjoy the visit
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> hmm...
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> :D
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<smile> a love so beautiful!
<smile> a love so free!
<Kilos> haha you in love again
<smile> almost ;)
<smile> I kinda like a girl
<totimkopf> ek soek 'n sexy bokkie met mooie bouden
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye! :)
<inetpro> oh no!!!!!
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-31
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good morning Oom Kilos 
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else 
<inetpro> did you see the sad news? 
<Kilos> hi inetpro  what sad news?
<inetpro> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/ian-murdock-father-of-debian-dead-at-42/
<inetpro> a very sad loss under very strange circumstances 
<inetpro> we would probably have not had Ubuntu if it was not for him 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> a key statement of his character is posted in that article above, "The time has come to concentrate on the future of Linux rather than on the destructive goal of enriching oneself at the expense of the entire Linux community and its future,"
<MaNI> 42, shame not even that old
<elacheche> :(
<inetpro> way too young
<inetpro> still very puzzling that his twitter account has been closed down 
<MaNI> maybe he put someone in charge of closing his accounts or something
<MaNI> either that or it was getting hateful troll stuff on it
<inetpro> his website is at http://ianmurdock.com/ with a huge amount of info there
<inetpro> at least that is still alive and probably well mirrored by now 
<Kilos> strange
<inetpro> The cause of death is not known at this stage, but it is not believed to be suspicious. A spokesperson for Docker said it was a "private matter."
<inetpro> according to http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/30/ian_murdock_debian_founder/?mt=1451545047053&utm_content=buffer549ef&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<magespawn> good day 
<inetpro> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> Happy New Year
<inetpro> magespawn: uh, unless you're in New Zealand now, it is still 31 December here in Pretoria 
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> . 
<inetpro> Kilos: you planning to see the fireworks at midnight? 
<Kilos> nope inetpro but it will most likely wake me if the party at neighbours doesnt
<inetpro> you should be able to see city centre from your place 
<Kilos> fireworks look good but i dont know how peeps can afford it 
<Kilos> prices are crazy
<Kilos> we a bit low i think but might see the higher rockets
<Kilos> and we normally see those on the church street side of the mountain
<inetpro> I would have to get to the top of the mountain in order to see anything 
<Kilos> i dont norally bother
<Kilos> bright coloured flashes are bright coloured flashes
<inetpro> yeah I normally go sleep way before all the craziness as well 
<Kilos> nd easier to see on tv news
<Kilos> like at 1 pm they already showed auklands display
<Kilos> from a big tower
<inetpro> poor dogs are suffering already 
<Kilos> yes thats the worst park of it all
<Kilos> part
<Kilos> most dogs are scared outa their skins almost
<Kilos> oh i got one reply from the 3 mails i sent the visa peeps
<Kilos> very talkative peeps
<Kilos> Good day
<Kilos> Please note that application still under process.
<Kilos> oh inetpro 
<Kilos> ideas
<Kilos> when i do apt-get update the security updates make the bloep sound but i cant get it to work on konversation on this laptop
<Kilos> so where does the update thing get it from
<inetpro> good question, will have to check later 
<Kilos> i have put bell.ogg in /usr/share/sounds/
<Kilos> but it goes pling inna feeble way
<Kilos> no rush
<Kilos> laptops are funny things
<inetpro> have never heard a bloep sound when doing updates on my side 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> mine does
<Kilos> so i can count security upgrades without even looking
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ohmy
<Kilos> fly crashed
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> i didnt even say hi to him
<Langjan> Hi Kilos , any news?
<Kilos> hi Langjan they actually replied to one mail
<Kilos> not the auto way
<Langjan> Wow! What said?
<Kilos> and said this
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Good day
<Kilos> Please note that application still under process.
<Langjan> Eish! Is that it?
<Kilos> Regards
<Kilos> DIBP
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Lag as jy moet huil, dis die SA ding
<Kilos> its much better than and auto reply or even nothing
<Langjan> Well I would pressure them about their promises and 30 day process undertaking
<Kilos> thats one mail of the three, others werent even auto replied
<Langjan> Make a nuisnace of yourself so they issue it to get rid of you
<Kilos> if i do that just now they ignore me completely
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> I dont think so
<Langjan> Be courteous but insistent - it is not you that said 30 days
<Kilos> well now i have the one that i get a reply from ill mail that one weekly
<Langjan> daily
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok my friend, hope you have  good New-Years eve and that 2016 will be a great one for you
<Kilos> i sent you my mail
<Kilos> everything of the best to you and family as well thank you
<Langjan> Thks, seems you will reach quite a Milestone if this one is issued soon
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<Kilos> dont be clever either
<Langjan> But its ridiculous, I would really pressurise them. 
<Kilos> i will every week
<Kilos> flights too expensive now anyway
<Kilos> much worse than before christmas
<Kilos> so looks like feb will be ok
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Ja, thats one benefit - you will probably save a bit on flight ticket. Ok let me love and leave you, enjoy your evening.
<Kilos> ty for caring , take care
<Langjan> My pleasure, hou moed! Alles sal regkom. 
<Kilos> ek sal dankie
<Kilos> wonerful new year for all of you. hopefully better than this year.
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Wolfeyes> Evening everyone
<inetpro> good evening Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey inetpro
<Wolfeyes> if I don't see everyone again, have a happy new year***!!!*****
<Wolfeyes> night night
<inetpro> Happy New Year! 
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-01
<Kilos> heres wishing you all a great year
<Kilos> happy new years melodie and others that are awake
<melodie> Happy New Year Kilos !!
<melodie> and everyone!
<inetpro> Happy Birthday... oops, I mean New Year Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lol ty inetpro and the same there
<inetpro> hope it will be your best ever 
<Kilos> 5 1/2 months you can do the happy bd thing
<inetpro> it's my phone doing the auto suggestion here :-)
<Kilos> yes im actually confident it will be ty
<Kilos> well depends on aus visa peeps actually
<Kilos> 30 years last night
<Kilos> im actually old
<Kilos> and you must stop the oom stuff man
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> als goed daar boetie??
<inetpro> all good yes, thanks 
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> just damn hot 
<Kilos> they attacked a friend of ians 2 nights ago
<inetpro> yikes! 
<Kilos> stapped poor guy many times
<Kilos> then granny shot 2 and others ran
<inetpro> did he survive? 
<Kilos> he is in intensive care'
<inetpro> damn! 
<Kilos> just always stay aware
<inetpro> yep, unfortunately part and parcel of our world here 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> sad though
<Kilos> but its a new year so we keep moving forward
<inetpro> celebrate life while you can 
<inetpro> have faith and keep moving forward 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> and carry a big stick
<Kilos> i enjoyed that movie
<Kilos> walk softly and carry a big stick
<inetpro> you mean "Speak softly and carry a big stick"? 
<inetpro> Kilos: Big Stick ideology? 
<Cantide> merry Christmas and happy new year :p
<Cantide> I'm a bit late
<inetpro> wb Cantide 
<Cantide> ty
<inetpro> and Happy New year to you as well 
<inetpro> hope we'll see you more often here in 2016
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ok, ok... that was just joking 
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Cantide> yeah, i have installed xchat at work now
<Cantide> so i should be able to join often '-'
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> did you have a pleasant festive season?
<Kilos> inetpro maybe some relief comig from ths south west
<Kilos> wuiet
<Kilos> quiet as well
<inetpro> ai tog 
<inetpro> we need no small relief 
<Kilos> if any falls it wont be much
<inetpro> need like a 40mm for a change 
<Kilos> this is the big one
<Kilos> i see even the orange river is dried up
<inetpro> Sick of El Niño? You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet, Warns NASA http://nbcnews.to/1YTs8Wx
<Kilos> lesotho must have closed the sluice gates
<Kilos> so that dam is also getting empty
<inetpro> actually need 40mm plus more 
<inetpro> 40mm just needed for a week 
<inetpro> or how much do you need for grass to grow? 
<Kilos> new grass??
<Kilos> like from seeds?
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<Kilos> sorry i was reading el nino
<inetpro> no normal lawn 
<Kilos> 10 daily
<Kilos> every evening best
<Kilos> 20mm better
<inetpro> read somewhere 40mm divided by three per week is enough 
<Kilos> or 40mm twice a week
<Kilos> dont always google everything
<Kilos> trial and error is your best teacher
<inetpro> haha... I just had to do something about my dying lawn 
<Kilos> get a bag of
<Kilos> um
<inetpro> it's rough here... like winter 
<Kilos> ys very bad
<Kilos> thats why i wter lots of the kikuyu
<Kilos> lan
<Kilos> get a bag of lan
<Kilos> KAN
<Kilos> saai dit op grass en gooi water onmiddelik
<inetpro> that stuff is expensive man 
<Kilos> i know but magic to make stuff grow
<Kilos> and 1 bag goes a long way
<inetpro> I just need basic growth not a King's garden 
<Kilos> but you have no sheep or geese so why you worrying about grass
<Kilos> lan puts in the notrogen the we normally get from rain
<Kilos> nitrogen
<inetpro> no just want to tend to small patches around the house 
<Kilos> stikstof
<Kilos> im sure you can get smallpackets at supermarkets
<Kilos> by the seeds and fertilizers
<inetpro> jaja, I know the stuff :-)
<inetpro> ek kom darem van die plaas oom 
<Kilos> one day ill go to shops again and see whats there
<Kilos> too long away
<Kilos> ja ek weet man maar jy oud nou so kon vergeet het
<inetpro> bugs me when I sit here for a few days like now during the festive season 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> water and lan gets everything growing like new
<Cantide> Korea also had a drought this year
<Cantide> quite severe
<Cantide> pushed all the vegetable prices up, some more than double -.-
<Kilos> this is our worst one in living memory Cantide 
<Kilos> here prices go up when zuma loses his hair brush even
<Cantide> lol
<inetpro> lmga
<Kilos> inetpro you still got hoenders?
<inetpro> a few yes 
<Kilos> sweep up the droppings and put in a bucket of water and use that water on lawn
<Kilos> very strong so water well
<inetpro> good idea, I shall have to make a point to collect those 
<Kilos> or go to some stables and collect a load of horse dwang
<Cantide> no bullshit
<Cantide> horse shit works well '-'
<Cantide> we used to collect stuff from the mushroom farm
<Cantide> works really well
<inetpro> just need to go find them horses 
<inetpro> oom Kilos, rain still coming? 
<Kilos> seems to have stopped blowing
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Kilos> cleared up where it was coming from but looks darker ther by you and town
<Kilos> maybe storm just now
<Kilos> storms by me means power goes but no rain anyway
<inetpro> a few drops fell here but almost gone now 
<Kilos> wind turned 180° now
<Kilos> few drops falling here now
<inetpro> wb superfly 
<inetpro> and a blessed and happy new year to you and your family! 
<Kilos> he still afk
<inetpro> ah, I remember he said something about going somewhere 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hi qwebirc45347 
<Kilos> inetpro whats that telkom think top of the screen
<Kilos> a router or what
<Kilos> thing
<Kilos> like a fat usb modem
<Kilos> hi williamk 
<williamk> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> is that wwk
<williamk> Kilos : correct
<Kilos> hope this is a great succesful year for you sir
<williamk> Thanks, you too, I know that I should be on here more
<Kilos> we are actually a very forgiving bunch
<Kilos> just happy to see you here
<williamk> Thanks, anything I missed for the last 2 to 3 months
<Kilos> we have been rather quiet here as well
<Kilos> even skipped our last 2 meetings
<williamk> Darn, I was hoping for some new info
<Kilos> hahaha
<williamk> Here is a site for you to look at : coko.foundation - that is the url
<williamk> The Collaborative Knowledge Foundation’s
<williamk> CKF was founded in October 2015 with support from the Shuttleworth Foundation
<Kilos> thats for clever people man
<Kilos> i can just manage irc
<williamk> at the moment , it is for "clever people", in the near future, it is for us
<Kilos> hahahaha
<williamk> Hi superfly
<Kilos> he is afk williamk gone somewhere for a while the pro said
<Kilos> its just his irc connection playing around
<williamk> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> np
<williamk> Starting supper, cheers
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> :d
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> good night kilo
<smile> * Kilos
<Symmetria> sup all
<smile> bye :)
<inetpro> happy new year Symmetria 
<Symmetria> :) and to you as well
<inetpro> how are you doing? 
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-02
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<inetpro> good evening oom Kilos
<inetpro> -oh and hi everyone else
<inetpro> Kilos: raining there yet?
<inetpro> I see dark clouds on your side
<inetpro> we got 8mm last night
<Kilos> nope inetpro south of the mountain
<Kilos> we got 4 mm
<Kilos> i think town got and looks like kalafong is either raining or soon will
<inetpro> let's hope it comes this side still
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> sounds good though
<Kilos> i like sleeping when its storming
<Kilos> very hot though, feels like hotter than yesterday
<Kilos> here its dripping now
<inetpro> nice
<Kilos> i put buckets where the roof runs off so i catch the rain water for plants
<Kilos> klaar verby
<Kilos> by harties nou
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro klink of dit terug kom
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> laaste druppels het die reen meter nie eers geraak nie
<inetpro> niks reën 
<Kilos> weather liar say 60% chance of severe thunderstorms tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: tonight? 
<Kilos> ja so they say
<Kilos> wiait for wind
<Kilos> wait
<inetpro> hmm... too clear and quiet now 
<Kilos> i seem to be getting better and better at making typos
<Kilos> yes i looked as well so if wind starts howling there is a chance
<Kilos> otherwise another lie
<inetpro> Kilos: do I hear thunder? 
<inetpro> quite a rumbling one as well... I like! 
<Kilos> yes from harties side
<Kilos> just need west wind now
<inetpro> no this one is nice and close-by here as well 
<inetpro> a nice summer thunderstorm 
<inetpro> Kilos: Check out Lifesaving SA (@lifesaving_sa): https://twitter.com/lifesaving_sa
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> something close to your heart 
<Kilos> haha i actually watched a program on tv today about durbs lifesavers
<inetpro> sjoe, some big storm building up now very quickly all around us
<Kilos> they use jet skis and paddle skis
<Kilos> we had to swim pulling a belt and rope
<inetpro> there it's falling from the skies now 
<Kilos> yay good luck for lots
<inetpro> falling big time 
<inetpro> Kilos: How many litres is a municipal dustbin? 
<Kilos> now your lawn will grow
<inetpro> those black ones 
<Kilos> maybe 100
<inetpro> full of water in less than a minute 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> run off from roof
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> yup 
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> put it there when you talked about putting buckets 
<Kilos> well listened
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> quite amazing... didn't expect it to fill this quick 
<Kilos> a roof makes a great cachement area
<inetpro> ok, this is not quite as big as the municipal ones 
<inetpro> 50kg food for the chickens fills it nicely, so must be around 50l
<Kilos> even 20 litres in that time is wonderful
<Kilos> ah i know which one you have
<Kilos> still nothing fallen here
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> bought it myself for storing chicken food 
<Kilos> they handy for many things
<inetpro> very 
<Kilos> i use 2 for re wriggler worms
<Kilos> red wriggler
<inetpro> that's clever 
<Kilos> for making organic compost
<Kilos> but ive been slack in checking then last couple of months
<Kilos> hope worms are still alive
 * inetpro should learn from you how to do that 
<Kilos> or at least left some eggs behind
<Kilos> its simple
<Kilos> ill write out a how to if you remind me tomorrow
<inetpro> ty
<Kilos> need to sleep now
<Kilos> ill take pics
<inetpro> hope you get some rain as well... stopped here now but thundering still in the distance 
<Kilos> ty hope so as well
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<inetpro> wait 
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> quickly going to check how much rain 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> 30mm? or more
<inetpro> 20 mm
<inetpro> not bad at all 
<Kilos> yip 
<Kilos> hopefully it carries on tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight sir
<smile> bye :p
<inetpro> good night smile
<smile> you too inetpro :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-03
 * dcbane kicks Trixar_za
<dcbane> I feel better already :)
<Kilos> hi placid_bonga 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<Kilos> inetpro included
<placid_bonga> everyone enjoying the new year
<Kilos> well placid_bonga rather hot and dry here
<Kilos> can you do rain dances?
<placid_bonga> I have tremendous rain dancing abilities, should be sorted in a day or two
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> where are you?
<placid_bonga> Dainfern, Midrand
<kulelu88> Does anybody use LXC  here?
<Kilos> midrand close enough to ptown 
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: that was ±113 litres of water in the drum
<Kilos> wonderful
<inetpro> oops, afternoon as well
<Kilos> we had 1/2 mm
<Kilos> i posted on pm
<Kilos> will explain further for you
<inetpro> hmm... so you need them holes on the sides?
<Kilos> yes they need air
<inetpro> and the bottom?
<Kilos> they can be smaller as well but i was lazy so made fewer with larger holes
<inetpro> ok
 * inetpro shall await an explanation 
<Kilos> the bottom becomes the top and thats where you add stuff but then cover afterwards
<inetpro> no rush needed
<Kilos> must be out of all sun
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> you put about 2 inches of torn up newspaper and egg trays at bottom
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> maybe our cricket team should takr up pool ot pinball
<Kilos> placid_bonga you here?
<Kilos> you can join our mailing list here https://ubuntu-za.org/getting-involved.html
<Kilos> somewhere we have a launchpad account you can join as well
<Kilos> ill find it or have it found but here is our wiki page so far https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> placid_bonga https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> if you dont want to join us we will just struggle along on our own
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where the fly
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 5 days, 3 hours, 18 minutes and 31 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-12-29 05:11:28 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-01-02 18:47:49 PST
<Kilos> holy smokes
<placid_bonga> thank you Kilos - ill definitely check it out
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye :)
